# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) شروحات :  فك شفرة htc

## awladkhalouf

السلام عليكم اخواني  مساعدة من فضلكم فك شفرة هاتف htc elf0100

----------

